# Bird feeder



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

A little cold and windy yesterday but, the sun was shining. So, I put a cam (S40) on the feeder. Mostly sparrows, finches and chickadees but, got some nice shots of a flicker and a red-bellied. I filled that feeder up in the morning and it was empty by evening.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Paul! Putting the homebrew trail cams on the winter bird feeder keeps them tuned up during down times.....and keeps me entertained! I think an old, discontinued camera you can get on ebay for $20.00 takes some pretty nice close-up shots.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are great. I've tried my Browning trail camera. But the photos are not very good compared to even a cheap little camera. Focus wise. If I move the camera further away, I have to edit to much of each shot of non bird stuff. I've tried from 1.5ft away to 3 ft away from feeder.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice pictures.Is that some sort of home-made suet cake? My wife bought a seed/mealworm cake and feeder,I put it out yesterday and haven't seen any birds touch it yet. The "cake" has the similarities of a granola bar, I think it might be hard for the birds to peck at,I don't know.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

antlerhunter said:


> Is that some sort of home-made suet cake?


Store bought. I get mine at TSC but, you can get them just about anywhere. They come in different flavors but, my birds seem to like the woodpecker one the best. I'll go through three boxes of these a winter.









I also have one of those hanger cages to put them in.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Store bought. I get mine at TSC but, you can get them just about anywhere. They come in different flavors but, my birds seem to like the woodpecker one the best. I'll go through three boxes of these a winter.
> 
> View attachment 291801
> 
> ...


Okay thanks. Looks like same hanger cage we have.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Caught these two bluejays in a mid flight scuffle.


----------

